# How much soap does everyone normally sell?



## jenmarie82 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was just wondering how much soap everyone normally sells, on average.
I'm just starting out and I want to create a nice customer base but I don't know how. I have one lady that's ordered twice. She's my only repeat customer. 
If anyone can share some tips/advice on how to get going or direct me to a website with some help i would really appreciate it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2008)

hi jen,
i don't think people are going to tell you how much they sell, it is a bit like asking what someone's salary is   
i think it is really good, you just started out, your site isn't even totally finished, and already have a costumer that ordered twice!
if you like, you could put a couple of samples in every order (or above a certain amount of money), people love that. i dont know if you have a round mold, you could use a pringles tube for it. make 4 different soaps, with recipes you already have, cut the bar in slices; and cut the slices in 4. In that way, you could package one bar with 4 different scents   
dagmar


----------



## Señora_Soap (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't care if anyone knows how much I sell.  The answer is: It depends.  Right now I just sell soap for a few hours on Saturday morning at a market, and I will sell 20 bars on a bad day (bad weather, bad location).  I sell 80 bars on a good day.  Most mornings, I sell probably 60 bars.  For the hassle, expenses, and taxes, it's probably not worth it, but I like doing it, and I plan to expand to make it all worthwhile.  I see the food vendors, and they make money hand over fist, so you certainly want to look elsewhere if it's all about the money.



			
				dagmar88 said:
			
		

> hi jen,
> i don't think people are going to tell you how much they sell, it is a bit like asking what someone's salary is


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2008)

You can go to ebay or etsy & look at sellers sold items & get an idea. It's only going to tell you how much they sell on that particular site though. Some people sell through 1 site & some sell through many, including brick & mortar shops, craft malls, wholesale accounts, etc.


----------

